# Hays Antique Truck museum, Woodland, Calif. schedule



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This museum is dedicated to the history of trucking in the USA. They have over 100 trucks, plus trailers, tools, and memorabilia. Here is a link:

http://www.truckmuseum.com/


----------

